# Сервер на Генту - правильно ли это?

## mango123

Добрый день всем. 

Хочу поднять чисто философскую тему и надеюсь, что будет и просто трёп и конструктивные высказывания по поводу того: имеет ли дистрибутив-линукс Gentoo право на жизнь в "серверном" виде?

Опишу в чём всё дело и от куда "растут ноги", побудившие меня поднять этот разговор.

Не далее как, совсем недавно начальство, в конторе в которой я работаю, решили прийти к "корпоративности" имеющегося у нас софта и всяких там дистрибутивов ОС, это касается и линуха и винды.. Ну да бог с этими виндами.  

Так вот линукс: наше руководство, начитавшись умных и всяких разных статеек в инете и в прессе (сразу же хочу оговориться, что это самое руководство имеет лишь поверхностные знания самого  линукса -максимум были установки кубунты или что то там ещё), 

решило, что де-факто у нас на фирме будет линукс "убунту" потому, что там "репозитарий обновлений и секьюрности на много выше, и чаще и лучше обновляется, даже, чем дебиан"  (выдержка одной из цитат начальства)...  Бред ?  :Wink:  ага... набор не связанных с собой фраз. ну да ладно... 

Но после, столкнулся ещё с несколькими моментами, которые и заставили меня задуматься над тем, что генту в плане сервера - возможно, очень дырявая система.  Ну это я слишком загнул, не очень дырявая система, а скажем так: потенциально имеет намного больше теоретической уязвимости. 

1. Один и "козырей, при чём один из ГЛАВНЫХ против Генты - наличие gcc (т.е. компилятора на самом сервере)!  ЕГО НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ НА СЕРВЕРЕ!!  

хм... как же обновлять сервер? Как компилировать? например ставить у себя виртуальную машину и всё компилить для сервера на ней... а на сервак сливать только бинарники...  Опять же... а пернл и пхп? и их запретить? !!! они же есть и большая часть скриптов не сможет выполняться без их интерпретаторов!!! 

2. Не удобство развёртывания нескольких серверов... ну скажем, для того, что бы поднять сервак на генте - это пол дня... а на убунте - 15-20 мин... 

3.  ... может что забыл... по ходу ещё вспомню.

Что скажете дорогие "со-гентушники" ? Как то обидно мне стало и хочется защитится от ламерства начальства.

----------

## const

1. Допустим, gcc на сервере не должен быть, конечно, если компиляция не является задачей сервера. Но это не значит, что его там должно не быть. Я не знаю никаких уязвимостей, которые принципиально зависят от наличия компилятора на сервере. 

2. Можно за полдня собрать "stage4" и потом каждый новый сервер сооружать за 10 минут. К тому же настройка конкретных сервисов обычно отнимает значительно больше времени, чем установка ОС, даже gentoo.

----------

## Azik

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Один и "козырей, при чём один из ГЛАВНЫХ против Генты - наличие gcc (т.е. компилятора на самом сервере)!  ЕГО НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ НА СЕРВЕРЕ!!
> 
> 

 

Хто сказал? Непонятно, откуда растет это предубеждение об отсутствии компилятора на сервере. Какова аргументация подобной сентенции? Большая безопасность? Если у пользователя уже есть шелл - компилятор будет побоку, ибо можно тупо собрать бинарники на стороне.

 *Quote:*   

> Не удобство развёртывания нескольких серверов... ну скажем, для того, что бы поднять сервак на генте - это пол дня... а на убунте - 15-20 мин...

 

Кроме упомянутого stage4 есть еще создание генерик-архитектурных образов с разворачиванием на сервере в пресловутые 10-15 минут и последующей runtime пересборкой мира.

Здесь можно только контраргументировать. Причем на уровне познаний начальства (Типа, а мне вот кофейная тема Gnome в Ubuntu не нравиццо, и все тут). Gentoo будет выигрывать у бинарных дистрибутивов за счет "метаунификации" установки при росте количества поддерживаемых машин. Чем больше серверов - тем проще их поддерживать суммарно.

----------

## mango123

 *const wrote:*   

> 1. Допустим, gcc на сервере не должен быть, конечно, если компиляция не является задачей сервера. Но это не значит, что его там должно не быть. Я не знаю никаких уязвимостей, которые принципиально зависят от наличия компилятора на сервере. 

 

Вот то то и оно!!!! А как я буду обновляться? А в ядре что то понадобится изменить? Опять же: самому хочется собрать ядро так, как Я ХОЧУ, а не так, как мне его предлагает сам дистрибутив. Опять же: как считать на сколько та или иная программа соответствует нужному уровню безопасности? И кто есть тот АРБИТР, который выносит вердикт - быть ли этому пакету в дистрибутиве или нет? 

Думаю, что этот спор о надёжности той или иной версии - никогда не прекратится...

Ещё есть определённый момент, столкнулся именно в убунте. 

Ставлю курьер(почтовик имаповский), так вот он при работе захотел какой то пакет fam, но при этом при установки в зависимостях пакета фам не оказалось... 

Самба - тоже скомпилирована в убунте под "своим соусом".. т.е. нет определённых вещей для поддержки. 

Где их взять с нужной сборкой и поддержкой?

Это так... курьер и самба - так приведены для примера, но что я хотел этим сказать, что оказался в каком то "зажатом" состоянии и загнан в узкие рамки управления самими пакетами. После USE="aaaa,bbb,ccc" emerge пакет, как то ощущаешь себя ущербным   :Shocked: 

 *const wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Можно за полдня собрать "stage4" и потом каждый новый сервер сооружать за 10 минут. К тому же настройка конкретных сервисов обычно отнимает значительно больше времени, чем установка ОС, даже gentoo.

 

Тут я согласен это на случай сервера. 

Но забыл ещё сказать, что у нас предполагается установка и рабочих станции на линуксе. 

Генту, что бы поставить с лив-сд и обновить портажи именно на текущий момент - ой, как много времени надо !!!!

----------

## mango123

 *Azik wrote:*   

>  *mango123 wrote:*   
> 
> Один и "козырей, при чём один из ГЛАВНЫХ против Генты - наличие gcc (т.е. компилятора на самом сервере)!  ЕГО НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ НА СЕРВЕРЕ!!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Вот у меня оно почему то "выросло" ... аж самому противно...   :Evil or Very Mad:   точнее не выросло, а меня, можно сказать заставили задуматься.

 *Azik wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Не удобство развёртывания нескольких серверов... ну скажем, для того, что бы поднять сервак на генте - это пол дня... а на убунте - 15-20 мин... 
> 
> Кроме упомянутого stage4 есть еще создание генерик-архитектурных образов с разворачиванием на сервере в пресловутые 10-15 минут и последующей runtime пересборкой мира.
> ...

 

А вот с этого момента по подробнее... или это типа - поставил на одной тачке... пересобрал мир и хотя бы "затарить". Так что ли?

 *Azik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Здесь можно только контраргументировать. Причем на уровне познаний начальства (Типа, а мне вот кофейная тема Gnome в Ubuntu не нравиццо, и все тут). Gentoo будет выигрывать у бинарных дистрибутивов за счет "метаунификации" установки при росте количества поддерживаемых машин. Чем больше серверов - тем проще их поддерживать суммарно.

 

Прошу прощения, а что вы подразумеваете под словом "метаунификации"

Сейчас компания начинает, вроде бы, стремительный рост и на данный момент уже есть  три линукс сервера под Генту(много-мало -не важно), которые были мной внедрены. Ну и сами понимаете - управлять ими, для меня сплошное удовольствие.  :Wink: 

Вы об этом?

----------

## mango123

вот. есть ещё что добавить. 

После того, как мне начали "навязывать" убунту, как самую "секьюрную" -я ответил, если так - то давайте уже тогда ставить дебиан. Они "начальство" кое-что слышало про дебиан, по сему промолчало.  :Wink: 

Вытянул  я 4-двд-ка Дебиана для инсталляции и.... на совсем свежую тачку с саташного DVD-ка дебиан не встал.

Сначала не нашёл сам ДВД-привод, хотя с него загрузился  :Wink: 

Пришлось в биосе поставить "сата - совместимость с IDE". - На это раз дебиан загрузился и нашёл себя  :Wink:  но вот САТА-шный винт - оказался в пролёте. И попытка применить предложенные дистрибом сата-драйвера ни к чему не привели. ...

Потом нашли какую то "баг-фикс" сборку какого то японского-китайского "рукодельника" с более новым установшиком дебиана. 

Но? Где гарантия, что там уже "не внедрён", какой нить троян? 

Потом поехали пакеты почтовиков... я обалдел, когда версия postfix-а была, если я не ошибаюсь, аж 2-х летней "свежести".

(Для любителей Дебиана: прошу не принимать мои личные высказывания, как наезд или оскорбление).

Ну разве же так можно... ну и ещё что то там было - ну очень старое... и некоторые функции, которые мы хотели видеть в почтовиках и в ядре - отсутствовали...  :Sad:   и... таки пока откатились на убунту...  но мне всё хочется убрать её... и заменить Гентой... 

ЗЫ: это так... мысли вслух

----------

## iamFake

Если вы не можете аргументировать свою позицию (Генту линукс) - вы либо мало знаете об ентом линуксе либо по какимто причинам вы не можете\неумеете отстаивать свое мнение (не принимайте близко к сердцу)... Как вариант - начальство сомневается в вас как в специалисте, ну и естественно не куда не денешся от варианта "тупое" начальство, которому показываеш красный - оно упорно говорит что тут зеленый... Если в первых 2х вариантах - надо учится (изучать генту или учится отстаивать свою т.з.), то в 3 и 4 надо валить с такой работы...

и вообще, проблему паранои безопасности призван решить проект hardened (не придераться! енто моя личная интерпретация) +)

----------

## calculator

iamFake +1

----------

## mango123

мдя... смешно.. гы.

на линухе гетну я ооочень давно... так что аргументировать начальству все его плюсы и минусы могу. Но есть тупое упрямство вышеуказанных. 

И я прошу не переходить не личности.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

1) В каком там состоянии находится Hardened Ubuntu? 

A Hardened Gentoo есть и еще как. У меня несколько серверов таких.

2) Если говорить о других дистрибутивах то я бы смотрел в сторону FreeBSD и CentOS. 

CentOS это тот же RHEL только бесплатный, оттуда и безопасность. Но софт может быть не самый свежий, да и прочих фишек нет.

----------

## viy

Laitr, вопрос тогда к тебе --- ты собираешь софт прям на сервере или же бинарные пакеты закачиваешь и просто "распаковываешь" их?

----------

## fank

вставлю и свои пять копеек =)

для меня Gentoo  - прежде всего удобство и гибкость

удобство в том, что не нужно думать о переустановке или тотальном апгрейде системы (ну как в дебиане, например)

о гибкости я вспомнил после начала знакомства с дебианом, или даже не с ним скорее, а с каким-то рпм дистром, вроде федорой номер 4

замучился добиваться от пакетного менеджера и пакетов того, что мне нужно

хотя трудности мнимые и тут скорее вопрос привычки

опять же, атомарность метапакетов в том же демьяне просто убивает, доходило до смешного, когда я не знал, какой мелкий пакетик нужно воткнуть, чтобы добавить к базовому пакету нужный функционал

это раздражает после осознания легкости решения подобных задач в Gentoo...

насчет gcc - кто мешает злоумышленнику залить gcc на сервак?

кто мешает собрать статикой бинарник? (тут не уверен, программеры, помогите косультацией, насколько это реально)

итого, моё резюме личного опыта

не нужно шарахаться от бинарных дистров

не нужно бояться держать gcc на Gentoo =))

нужно сесть и спокойно прикинуть, где что нужно

любая унификация, доходящая до абсолютизма - зло

я бы на воркстэйшны поставил убунту, на серверы - gentoo и убунту (специально как кэш для обновления клиентов)

----------

## drolyk

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> Добрый день всем. 
> 
> Хочу поднять чисто философскую тему и надеюсь, что будет и просто трёп и конструктивные высказывания по поводу того: имеет ли дистрибутив-линукс Gentoo право на жизнь в "серверном" виде?
> 
> Опишу в чём всё дело и от куда "растут ноги", побудившие меня поднять этот разговор.
> ...

 

gcc на сервере не страшен, это факт. Perl ты не запретишь  :Smile:  Это фактически уже часть полноценной системы  :Wink: 

Для сервера, если за халяву, то Debian. Если за деньгу то RHEL. То что написано насчет ubuntu просто смешно. Главный минус gentoo для серванта - отсутсвие внятной политики перехода пакета из "~*" в "*". В Debian этих проблем нет - есть четкое policy где описано что и как. Ubuntu на сервере - LOL. Ещё раз скажу, главный критерий для сервера - стабильность и вылизаность софта, это есть в Debian, но нет ни Gentoo ни в Ubuntu. Все остальные аргументы ерунда

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *viy wrote:*   

> Laitr, вопрос тогда к тебе --- ты собираешь софт прям на сервере или же бинарные пакеты закачиваешь и просто "распаковываешь" их?

 

Пока все мои серверы под моим началом весьма разнородны и разбросаны по всей планете, потому такое мне пока не нужно: проще собрать проверенное обновление на живом сервере, чем что-то где-то компилировать с нужными CFLAGS и копировать.

К вопросу о GCC: на некоторых серверах у меня стоит Hardened Gentoo, и в нем соответствующей опцией в конфиге ядра запрещено запускать что-либо кому бы то ни было кроме рута. Соответственно ничего не запускается и не компилируется под пользователем. Лечить надо проблемы а не следствия  :Wink: 

----------

## drolyk

 *fank wrote:*   

> вставлю и свои пять копеек =)
> 
> о гибкости я вспомнил после начала знакомства с дебианом, или даже не с ним скорее, а с каким-то рпм дистром, вроде федорой номер 4
> 
> замучился добиваться от пакетного менеджера и пакетов того, что мне нужно
> ...

 

Ага, нука ещё каких-нить сказок раскажите. Переделать пару deb пакетов под себя на порядок быстрее и проще чем поставить gentoo, не говоря уже про то что в Debian весь софт поставляется с рабочими конфигами + мощнейшей системой debconf. Если сравнивать пакетные менеджеры portage/ebuild vs apt/dpkg, здесь по всем параметрам последняя связка впереди. Хоть как-то можно сравнивать то что есть в paludis, но это только в теории, как оно работает я не видел

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> это раздражает после осознания легкости решения подобных задач в Gentoo...
> 
> 

 

Ну-ну

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> итого, моё резюме личного опыта
> 
> не нужно шарахаться от бинарных дистров
> ...

 

Мега ЛОЛ - Ubuntu на сервер, ну рассмешил

ИМХО gentoo сечас место на десктопе, где есть человек которые будет "холить и лелеять" систему

----------

## drolyk

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Вытянул  я 4-двд-ка Дебиана для инсталляции и.... на совсем свежую тачку с саташного DVD-ка дебиан не встал.
> 
> Сначала не нашёл сам ДВД-привод, хотя с него загрузился 
> ...

 

Скачал вот в начале декабря livecd 2007.0 для amd64 - я был в шоке, это первый криво собранный ivecd который я видел, мало того что оно не зугрузилось в графику как обещало ни с vesa драйвером, никак. Запускаю инсталятор, хрена лысого он мой lvm расознал, вот и думай потом чего люди делали несколько лет ? Ну да фиг с ним, поставил старым дедовским методом. К чему это я ? К тому что скачав "китайский" инсталятор демьяна ты же не его устанавливаешь,  всё с инета льется с официальных реп, к тому же, если одолела паранойя, берешь knoppix и debootstrap тебе в руки. 

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну разве же так можно... ну и ещё что то там было - ну очень старое... и некоторые функции, которые мы хотели видеть в почтовиках и в ядре - отсутствовали...   и... таки пока откатились на убунту...  но мне всё хочется убрать её... и заменить Гентой... 
> 
> ЗЫ: это так... мысли вслух

 

Интересно, что это такое супер новое понадобилось от почтовика ?

PS: Это тоже так, типа мысли в слух

----------

## drolyk

 *mango123 wrote:*   

>  но что я хотел этим сказать, что оказался в каком то "зажатом" состоянии и загнан в узкие рамки управления самими пакетами. После USE="aaaa,bbb,ccc" emerge пакет, как то ощущаешь себя ущербным  
> 
> 

 

почитай на досуге что такое dpkg, и как его правильно готовить.

----------

## zvn

А вы все разом не задумывались, что придти к единому мнению по вопросу темы просто невозможно? 

И что вы пытаетесь заставить думать других так, как хочется именно каждому из вас. 

И что это уже многократно всюду обсужденная тема. 

И вместо общих споров надо просто давать советы по конкретным вопросам. 

Ведь в вопросе это й темы нет половины ответа, даже 1/100 части нет. Для чего будет использоваться сервер конкретно? Что он из себя физически представляет и т.п. 

У каждого найдутся свои резоны. Поэтому и дистрибутивов много.

Я бы еще задумался, а почему ставят такие вопросы - чтобы вы все друг друга мелко унизили лишний раз?

Читайте теоремы Гёделя о неполноте. Любая система ущербна.Last edited by zvn on Fri Dec 21, 2007 6:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Joper

 *zvn wrote:*   

> А вы все разом не задумывались, что придти к единому мнению по вопросу темы просто невозможно? 
> 
> И что вы пытаетесь заставить думать других так, как хочется именно каждому из вас. 
> 
> И что это уже многократно всюду обсужденная тема. 
> ...

 

+5

----------

## drolyk

согласен, вопрос идиотский, но сдержаться не смог, да и на работе что-то заскучал  :Smile: 

----------

## Joper

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> Добрый день всем. 
> 
> Хочу поднять чисто философскую тему и надеюсь, что будет и просто трёп и конструктивные высказывания по поводу того: имеет ли дистрибутив-линукс Gentoo право на жизнь в "серверном" виде?
> 
> Что скажете дорогие "со-гентушники" ? Как то обидно мне стало и хочется защитится от ламерства начальства.

 

Я считаю, что это лучшая(опыт у меня конечно в юникс не очень большой, поэтому ответ касается текущего момента) система как для десктопа(при наличии тырнета разумеется или двд с пакетами), так и для сервера. У меня 8 серверов, перевожу все на генту, уже перевёл 3  :Smile: .

А по поводу начальства, ты не можешь послать его куда подальше, и сказать, что ты админ- ты и должен решать, что юзать на серверах? А не десктопы- правда убунту ставить и не париться.

----------

## viy

Мне кажется, что вопрос в корне меняется в зависимости от того, с чей колокольни мы смотрим на него.

Я задумался о целесообразности Gentoo как серверной ОС после того, как поймал себя на мысли, что:

- часто занимаюсь тем, что ставлю "апдейты" вместо того, чтобы заниматься чем-то более полезным (автоматом ставить обновления не буду, считаю это не правильно);

- часто имею секс, временами много, при установке оных обновлений, когда что-то "не ставиться". Да, все решаемо. Но если смотреть на процесс с точки зрения руководителя, то я бы сказал, что Gentoo требует больше времени от админа, нежели решение на Debian/Ubuntu/RHEL. Хотя согласен, что админу в данном случае приятней  :Wink:  Но лично я (как, скажем, владелец или работодатель) за это платить не хочу.

Возможно я не все идеально делаю, согласен. Высказываю свое мнение.

Что касается десктопа, то для себя я выбрал MacBook Pro 15" и очень доволен как машиной, так и осью (Тигр). Почему --- для меня важнее прийти в офис к клиенту (или в наш же, только в другой стране) и без геммороя подключиться к сети/большому монитору/проектору. Т.е. тут я опять-таки больше смотрю на вопрос с точки зрения руководителя.

Мне кажется, что стоит попробовать все из обсуждаемых тут систем и составить свою точку зрения. И когда нанятый мной (как начальником ИТ) человек скажет, что хочет использовать Gentoo --- я буду знать, во что это может вылиться. И во что может статься Debian. И во что RHEL. Разговор становиться более предметным. Если смотреть на вопрос с точки зрения продажи собственных услуг --- тоже самое, я могу объективно объяснить за и против для упомянутых ОСей. Тем самым дав понять, что строчка "10 лет опыта в линуксе" из CV не из пальца высосана.

Если же жестких рамок нет, так и вопроса нет --- работайте там, где удобно и привычно.

P.S. Извините, старею  :Wink: 

----------

## sa10

 *drolyk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Для сервера, если за халяву, то Debian. Если за деньгу то RHEL. То что написано насчет ubuntu просто смешно. Главный минус gentoo для серванта - отсутсвие внятной политики перехода пакета из "~*" в "*". В Debian этих проблем нет - есть четкое policy где описано что и как. Ubuntu на сервере - LOL. Ещё раз скажу, главный критерий для сервера - стабильность и вылизаность софта, это есть в Debian, но нет ни Gentoo ни в Ubuntu. Все остальные аргументы ерунда

 

Угу - "Шаг в сторону - растрел на месте"  :Smile: 

Если Вы не обнаруживаете привычной политики в Генте, это не вовсе не означает, что этот процесс невнятен.

Возможностей комбинирования пакетов "~*" и "*" через профилирование /etc/make.profile, /etc/portage/* и прочий make.conf мне хватает, а "внятная" политика RHEL и Debian нередко не позволяет  собрать более менее сложную систему которая не может обойтись без пакетов из ветки "~*" если при этом хочется сохранить стабильность и прочий hardened.

Я не хочу чтобы меня "озаряли и вели" всевозможные "внятные политики", желаю сам рулить политикой  :Smile: 

Но ИМХО каждый овощ по своему хорош. Если надо быстро поставить и и отгрузить клиенту сервер в простой конфигурации типа СУБД, файлопомойки или вебсервера,   - ставим то к чему привык клиент, если не привык ни к чему ставим то чем ему проще овладеть или легше найти специлиста. Овладеть легче мандривой или SuSE, основной довод в пользу RHEL - размер популяции. 

Хотя популяция быстро смещается в пользу Ubuntu. 

В пользу Debian - количество высококлассных спецов в сообществе. А технически я вижу очень немного отличий Ubuntu от Debian.

Держу под gentoo 14 серверов в сочетании с RHEL и SLES.

RHEL и SLES выживает только по причине нежной привязанности  к этим дистрам Oracle, HP и некоторых очень "религиозных" админов.  

Много и давно работаю с серверами Linux.

Редко встречал серьезный сервер под RHEL без пересобранного из сорцов софта, т.е. это часто уже вовсе не RHEL.

Genoo - мега-метадистрибутив и может включать в себя, например, ядро от RHEL, пакеты deb и rpm и сочетать любые системы управления пакетами.

Сам на десктопе имею gentoo и ubuntu. Однако чаще пользуюсь ubuntu, пока сам не знаю почему, возможно потому что несколько лет сидел под Gentoo и потянуло на сторону из любопытства.  :Smile: 

Есть же много интересных дистрибутивов, и моногамия здесь не имеет оправдания  :Smile: 

----------

## drolyk

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Угу - "Шаг в сторону - растрел на месте" 
> 
> Если Вы не обнаруживаете привычной политики в Генте, это не вовсе не означает, что этот процесс невнятен.
> ...

 

угу, наверно про apt pinning вы и не слышали никогда... ИМХО apt поинтереснее будет в этом плане

----------

## Joper

Давайте не будем заполнять тему пустыми спорами, просто каждый выскажет своё мнение и всё. Мне самому трудно удержаться от комментариев, но всё же, я написал только своё мнение и всё. Сколько людей- столько и мнений.

----------

## sa10

 *drolyk wrote:*   

> наверно про apt pinning вы и не слышали никогда... 

 

Будете смеятся, но в самом деле не слышал   :Rolling Eyes: 

Подозревал, что должно быть нечто подобное, но не вникал и обходился простейшими действиями.

Думал, - вот бедолаги...

В самом деле интересная штюка, пригодится, спасибо  :Smile: 

Хотя atp использовать в Генту никто не запрещал, похоже, что apt pinning не позволит собрать пакеты из исходников с нестандартными опциями, с добавлением особых патчей, в нестандарном программном окружении с сохранением возможности сопровождать систему без гиммороя. 

Спросите где нужен такой изврат?

Мне понадобился для установки Kolab2 на x86_64, попробуйте прикуртить его не под gentoo, напаритесь вдоволь....

На первый взгляд там обычный состав компонентов для почтовика, но увы почти все имеет особые свойства...

На x86 - не вопрос, ставится нормально на suse, red hat. А на x86_64, увы, придется перетачивать заметную часть пакетов и то успех не гарантирован....  

А вот на gentoo  kolab встал с полпинка и работает по сей день.

Впрочем, эти проблемы год назад были, возможно уже что изменилось.

Заметьте системы подобного уровня сложности, чтобы их можно было прикручивать к RHEL, имеют в своем составе свой собственный, изолированный от дистрибутива набор пакетов и средства конфигурирования и управления.  

Возьмите например zimbra или artica.fr.

А вообще тема серверного использования gentoo для обсуждения интересная, не стоит ее тормозить.

Только не надо пытаться друг друга опустить.

Предлагаю выбирать тон реплик, тогда все будет конструктивно, полезно и красиво.

Например, в предыдущей реплике надменное "вы и не слышали никогда" - совершенно лишний фрагмент, согласитесь  :Smile: 

----------

## mango123

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А вообще тема серверного использования gentoo для обсуждения интересная, не стоит ее тормозить.
> 
> Только не надо пытаться друг друга опустить.
> ...

 

Создавая эту тему я и не думал ни сколько про то, что бы "опускать" друг друга или другие сборки. Просто вот, столкнулся с конкретным случаем. И вот...   :Sad:   хлебнул всего... 

Например, то что делается и настраивается под gentoo в "два счёта" под убунту - хрен его знает куда лезть (ну может я ещё не в полне познал структкру этого дистрибутива). И не говорю уже про пересборку пакетов на виртуальной машине, что бы потом залить на убунту нужный пакет в нужной конфигурации (это я опять про наличие gcc, или не важно какого компилятора ,на линукс-сервере").

Очень хочется что бы генту стоял на одном из первых мест в плате серверных систем. А не так как сейчас:

http://www.google.com/trends?q=debian%2C+ubuntu%2C+gentoo%2C+red+hat&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

;-(

и почему то: см. F

"Ubuntu update for samba

Secunia - Nov 16 2007"

- это оказывается "прорыв" !

а что мы? о генту на гуглях забыли? хотя, я понимаю, что гугли - это не показатель, мало ли что там они намудрили со своими "лаб-тестами"?

----------

## sa10

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> а что мы? о генту на гуглях забыли? хотя, я понимаю, что гугли - это не показатель, мало ли что там они намудрили со своими "лаб-тестами"?

 

Вряд ли они намудрили. Ubuntu - коммерческий проект и, судя по всему, очень толковые люди его делают.

Беспокоются чтобы рейтинги были, чтобы гугл их сразу....,и чтобы они были правильные...  :Smile: 

Хочу обратить внимание, что основной прирост Ubuntu не за счет соседних по рейтингу дистрибутивов.

Они потеряли не так уж....

Никто в здравом уме не станет сносить работающий под Debian сервер  ради "не оторваться от коллектива"

Gentoo и Debian - проекты общественные и развиваеются сами по себе и это хорошо.

Кто сказал, что отдыхать на "диком" пляже хуже чем на украшенном пивными палатками?

Возможно там пива пьют меньше, впрочем, это уж какой народ попадется  :Smile: 

Сокрушаться по поводу рейтингов Gentoo и Debian  не стоит, это не признак скорой смерти, отнюдь.

Ничей труд не пропадет даром. Сообщество Gentoo и Debian наполняют своей деятельностью общее пространство которое питает всех.

Например такой коллекции документации нет ни у кого кроме Gentoo, Ubuntu быстро догоняет, но у кого он черпает идеи и опыт?

Проект Gentoo сам заимствовал кучу идей, это принцип Open Source.

Я хотел еще посоветовать не зацикливаться на одном дистре, используйте несколько.

Для одной задачи используйте один, для другой тот что лучше подходит.

Я поставил на свои сервера openvz и держу (там где необходимо) по несколько разных систем. 

Все чудесно уживается вместе.

----------

## Irbis

По-моему, главным "козырем" gentoo является максимальная гибкость, то есть, что хотел, то и собрал.. Вот только одно слово собрал.... Одно отталкивает от установки Генты на сервер - ковыряться долго и не всегда просто; к тому же нужно знать её хорошо, и всё равно можно напороться и просидеть надцать часов с выяснением причин.. В общем: сложно.. 

   Но можно.. При условии, что собралось, то можно пить шампанское, ибо у нас система "Утопия" или "Идилия", так как она лёгкая и только с необходимым и настроено всё как надо.. (хотя я в первый раз iptables'ом изолировал комп от инета,  аинету разрешил доступ :Wink:  ).. 

   Спор о различных дистрибутивах, это вообще вещь несерьёзная, как говорится: "на вкус и цвет...." Многое решает привычка или вообще первое впечатление..

-----

Итого: 

Сложно, но можно..

Долго, но удобно..

----------

## sa10

 *Irbis wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    Спор о различных дистрибутивах, это вообще вещь несерьёзная, как говорится: "на вкус и цвет...." Многое решает привычка или вообще первое впечатление..
> 
> -----
> ...

 

Мог бы согласиться, но я это не воспринимаю как спор. В подобных спорах (вкус, цвет и привычки) незачем было бы время гробить.

Для обстоятельного обсуждения темы поделюсь, ИМХО, весьма полезной ссылкой

http://www.intuit.ru/department/os/osunix

Ищите там "человеко-машинные системы"

По прочтению будет понятно, что выбор дистрибутива и вообще софта это еще и выбор своей роли.

Если я пользователь - для меня процедурные системы с большими кнопками ВКЛ-ВЫКЛ.

Если я разработчик - для меня нужен инструмент в виде проективной системы с максимальными возможностями, неограниченной гибкостью и неограниченными возможнстями тиражирования и совершенстования решений.

Моя роль - используя проективные системы строить процедурные для пользователей.

И при этом я могу обеспечить самому себе в каждой ситуации в разные роли.

Потому пользую разные дистрибутивы и разный (почти разный) софт что и всем советую.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Одно отталкивает от установки Генты на сервер - ковыряться долго и не всегда просто; к тому же нужно знать её хорошо, и всё равно можно напороться и просидеть надцать часов с выяснением причин.."

 

А меня это привлекает   :Confused: 

....надцать часов это сильное преувеличение, но даже если бы это было так, это полезно как физкультура  :Smile: 

Это позволяет знать систему глубже и иметь более высокую степень контроля.

Лечить все проблемы переинсталяцией - порочный путь, он никуда не ведет и порождает пониженную самооценку  :Smile: 

Я бы посоветовал начинающим админам, именно админам, не юзерам, начинать с трудных дистрибутивов, а юзер-френдли оставлять на потом.

Даже если конечно нужно просто человеку отметиться как линукс-админу ставим ubuntu и вслед за этим - Gentoo.

Для настоящих экстремалов подойдет LFS, а  gentoo  в самый раз для всех прочих.

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я бы посоветовал начинающим админам, именно админам, не юзерам, начинать с трудных дистрибутивов, а юзер-френдли оставлять на потом.

 

+1  :Wink: 

----------

## Irbis

 *Quote:*   

> Я бы посоветовал начинающим админам, именно админам, не юзерам, начинать с трудных дистрибутивов, а юзер-френдли оставлять на потом. 

 

 +2  ; ))

Тут в голову пришла мысль: если работает и устраивает, то кто может помешать?? ; ))

Я начинал с CentOs'а, ну там и правда большие красивые кнопки.. А вот Гента -  это большая красивая консоль!! 

sa10 я отношусь к категории юзеров интересующихся администрирование.. Генту собирать решил из порыва самобичевания, думал не соберу/настрою, ан нет, собрал, доволен, начал ковыряться дальше..

----------

## viy

Я начал пользовать Gentoo когда надоело LFS из исходников самому собирать...

 :Cool: 

----------

## lefsha

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> Генту, что бы поставить с лив-сд и обновить портажи именно на текущий момент - ой, как много времени надо !!!!

 

А если штаны через голову надевать, то тоже нелегко придется.

У нормальных людей установка идентичной системы на gentoo

будет занимать минимум времени...

Ограничивается скоростью копирования дисков.

----------

